# Problema ad emerge qt 4.8

## Meconiotronic

Eccomi qua a postare dopo ogni aggiornamento delle QT

Ogni volta mi si presentano problemi simili che non ho capito bene come risolvere:

Total: 28 packages (12 upgrades, 15 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 258,802 kB

Conflict: 18 blocks

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/qt-script:4

  (x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.4[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.0[aqua=,c++0x=,qpa=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.8.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

x11-libs/qt-core:4

  (x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.0[aqua=,c++0x=,qpa=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 9 more with the same problem)

  (x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.4[aqua=,debug=,qt3support] required by (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    <x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.0 required by (kde-base/kstyles-4.7.4::gentoo, installed)

    (and 4 more with the same problems)

x11-libs/qt-sql:4

  (x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.4[aqua=,debug=,qt3support] required by (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/qt-sql-4.8.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.8.0[aqua=,c++0x=,qpa=,debug=,qt3support=] required by (x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.8.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

x11-libs/qt-dbus:4

  (x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.4[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.8.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.8.0[aqua=,c++0x=,qpa=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.8.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

x11-libs/qt-gui:4

  (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.0 required by (kde-base/kstyles-4.7.4::gentoo, installed)

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.4[aqua=,glib=,qt3support] required by (x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problems)

  (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.0[accessibility=,aqua=,c++0x=,qpa=,debug=,qt3support=] required by (x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.8.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

x11-libs/qt-qt3support:4

  (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.8.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.8.0[accessibility=,aqua=,c++0x=,qpa=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.8.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.4[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Ho rimosso tutte le vecchie ma continua a protestare, le ho smascherate, e fatto altre prove ma l'update mi conflitta sempre.

Mi serve una mano per favore.

----------

## ago

Usi kde? non vorrei sbagliare, ma dovresti smascherare anche kde-4.8.0.

Nel caso contrario, usa l'opzione -t e vedi chi continua a volere qt-4.7.4

----------

